# DCS Remote Commander Problem



## airbeat117 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a starter HO MTH train set and it has been working fine until today when the engine will not respond. The remote green light just keeps blinking when i put the engine on the track. Any ideas what has happened and what I can do about it? 

I could not find anything in the manual about a continuous blinking light.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the exact model of the train set and when was it purchased? If it's a 2014 or later PS/3 model, there is a reset sequence for the DCS-RC.

Try this.

_
Turn off power if on
wait 15 seconds
turn on power: the engine should be dark and quiet
Press no other buttons
Press SND
Press DIR
Press "-" (on the gray rocker in the center of the remote. Also is the speed down button.)
_The engine will give a two honk response and will be sitting on the track running

The engine has now been factory reset, and is ready to run with your DCS Remote Commander system.


----------



## airbeat117 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestion. I tried that without any luck. When I take the engine off the track the light stays green but when I put it on the track it blinks off and on about once per second steady. Wish I knew what that meant. I purchased this last year and it is a F3 Freight Set with Protosound 3. I have a picture but don't know how to attach it here. So sad this is not working for the grandkids this week.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried to run the locomotive in conventional mode with plain DC?


----------



## airbeat117 (Nov 11, 2014)

How would I do that? I don't have anything but the remote set up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remove the DCS-RC totally, and just run a conventional AC transformer to the track. Control them as you would any conventional locomotive.


----------



## airbeat117 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok I hooked it up to another transformer and it still does not work. I found another engine and tried it and it works fine. I guess its a problem with the engine. Just don't know if its worth the expense of sending it back to MTH for repairs or just getting a new one. It's not under warranty any longer.

Thanks for your suggestions and help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hard to say what happened. I don't really work on the HO stuff, though the PS/3 boards are similar to the O-gauge boards.


----------



## Brian B. (1 mo ago)

Hello, Did you ever find out what the issue was? My MTH is having the same exact issue. I think it lost the correct address and needs reprogrammed.


----------

